# Show me your best flashlight! Up to 3 pics!



## HEK_Hamburg (Dec 25, 2004)

How about a thread where everybody can show his best flashlight, his fave!?

There are only 2 rules:
Up to 3 pics and only one light per user! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I post my pics in a few minutes, just have to take the pics... 


So, "haut rein Männers!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Metin


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Dec 25, 2004)

SureFire M3, HOLA and SW02 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## xochi (Dec 25, 2004)

What in hades does your sig. line mean HEK? That's one of the more off the wall that I've seen lately.


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Dec 25, 2004)

Im not 100% sure what you mean haha, sorry my englsih! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif
Its from my fave bandKidneyThieves!

Check these songs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
Zerospace 
Black Bullet 

Sorry for offtopic! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Edit: heres a video where you can see the leadsinger Miss Dominguez is playing with a M3 Combat light! But take care, shes nacked and nasty! 
SureFure M3 with nacked lead singer!!! *drools*


----------



## Mags (Dec 25, 2004)

just by reading that, my first thought is that if I were an Admin, I would delete that post.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 25, 2004)

My original Arc-LS would probably take the cake with me.





Arc-LS with 2xAA battery pack installed on it.





From left to right:
Arc-LS power head
2xAA battery holder
1xAA battery holder
1xlithium CR123A battery holder





Photograph of the Arc-LS Prototype with the CR123A battery pack on it.
I know, it has some markings from use - but that's what Arcs were meant for anyway, right?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 25, 2004)

yeah! Kidney Thieves. That rocked /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Dec 25, 2004)

My X990, of course... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif









Sexy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Dec 26, 2004)

Whats the price for this X990?
Looks kinda like a "tool"... 

@CromagNet 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## rastaman (Dec 26, 2004)




----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 26, 2004)

This is my best and only water resistant one. 
A magglight.


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Dec 26, 2004)

Hahaha nice toe =P ...
Is it a regular mag?


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 26, 2004)

The water resistant parts are regular and stock.
The inside is modded.
A regular magg is usually as water resistant as the modded one in the photo.

As long as you don't press the switch while it's underwater, It should be ok for a short swim. 
Here's pic #2 





The c cell on the left is the best of the two with it's newer and thicker mag cat emblem switch cover.


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Dec 26, 2004)

Ahhhhh, I see!


----------



## BatteryCharger (Dec 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*HEK_Hamburg said:*
Whats the price for this X990?
Looks kinda like a "tool"... 

@CromagNet 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Normally $500, but I got it for $300 because I did a group buy on them.


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 26, 2004)

My current favorite (Tied with my CPF SE LH):
Aleph 1 HA-Nat Head (NG 1000) on a Vital Gear FB1 body




It is a tiny portable light cannon, which is terribly impractical, but fun! Here's a size comparison shot next to a LB Micra.


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Dec 27, 2004)

I love the clip and the the tailcap of these vital gear bodies! I saw them at Johns shop at ebay...
Does that light use a LED head?


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 28, 2004)

The best? When it comes to performance and technical perfection, there is only one right now ... 






... where my favourite light would be another one, a custom, that can no longer hold the title "best" since the U2 hit the streets. According to the rules I can only choose one, and the best I chose.

bernhard


----------



## code09 (Dec 29, 2004)

I agree with Kiessling....U2 all the way baby!


----------



## cy (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is my primary EDC. one off custom larry modded CR2 w/Li14430 head driven by CR2 li-ion. 

the Li14430 charger completes this setup. note details of hand soldered by DougS two stage head. Posts were done by Chief Wiggum.

This three stage light represents the current state of the art in small lights. possibly most lumens per cubic inch holder.


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Dec 29, 2004)

My favorite light is the M4 tube with a KL6 head. It's a great combination because you can run it on two Pila 168s for guilt free operation. The light feels great in your hand, too, nicely balanced. Add the SW02 switch and it makes it really easy to twist on and off with one hand. Or you can just use the clickie. No worries about the 5 watt LED either. Run it forever and if it ever dims or if better leds come out, three screws in the KL6 and everything comes apart to replace the emitter. What a great light!


----------



## unnerv (Dec 29, 2004)

Mine is my home made Lumenator. It took about 55 hours of lathe work. It has 3 WWOT 5W, driven by 3 Fatman at 1 amp each, and 3 IMS 27mm reflectors with a custom cut 2mm UCL. Power is supplied by 6 CR123A's.





Lumenator approx. 6.5 inches long, body 1.75 inches wide, bezel 2.5 inchs wide.





Business end of the Luminator





Beamshot of a SilverLegacy 10W MiniHID left and Lumenator right.


----------



## Cones (Dec 29, 2004)

This really is the best I have seen so far.

I like the look of the U2, but it is larger and does not dim down as well as the Lionheart does. Plus the Lionheart came with PILAs and a charger. Free operation so to speak.

Mark


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 29, 2004)

unnerve, that is a heck of a little monster... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/aaa.gif 
At about 500-600+ lumens, that's about a handheld, cordless 60 watt bulb! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif


----------



## unnerv (Dec 29, 2004)

3rd, I have a feeling it is probably closer to 400 lumens, as when compared to the SF M6, the M6 was noticably brighter. I think you can only get so much light out of those little reflectors, but talk about wall of light, the spill is incredible. Mostly though, I have the satisfaction of having built it from the ground up (with help from Georges80 for the converters) and it is a one of a kind.


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 29, 2004)

Diameter of a 123, length of an AA. (Actually a little shorter.) MM+ WO with 2-stage and 5 tritium vials. If my pants are on, it's with me.

Larry


----------



## chevrofreak (Dec 29, 2004)

My 2x123 Q-III with two-stage switch, thingy.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Dec 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*






Diameter of a 123, length of an AA. (Actually a little shorter.) MM+ WO with 2-stage and 5 tritium vials. If my pants are on, it's with me.

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ] 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif Larry, that is truly a thing of beauty. I'll bet you could get a long list of CPFers to pony up some nice coin for a limitted run of those babies ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
(feel free to put me on the top of that list !)


----------



## rikvee (Dec 29, 2004)

Dr Joe, Endeavour is doing a Larry-inspired light, check out this thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=796440&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=365&fpart=1&vc=1


----------



## sween1911 (Dec 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cy said:*






[/ QUOTE ]

Cy,

Beautiful Sebenza!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TwoGun said:*
My favorite light is the M4 tube with a KL6 head. It's a great combination because you can run it on two Pila 168s for guilt free operation. The light feels great in your hand, too, nicely balanced. Add the SW02 switch and it makes it really easy to twist on and off with one hand. Or you can just use the clickie. No worries about the 5 watt LED either. Run it forever and if it ever dims or if better leds come out, three screws in the KL6 and everything comes apart to replace the emitter. What a great light! 






[/ QUOTE ]

I'm sorry - that is just *WAY TOO COOL!* Those M4's are out of this world cool-looking and, hey, what a *GREAT* name, Devastator. Is there any better name for a flashlight? Man, I'd love to have one of those! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Sakugenken (Jan 5, 2005)

I got an Itishiki in December. In my limited flashlight experience the best EDC ever made.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sakugenken said:*
I got an Itishiki in December. In my limited flashlight experience the best EDC ever made.

[/ QUOTE ]

Mmmmmmmmm. Itishiki. *I can't wait!! *


----------



## LITEmania (Jan 6, 2005)

Lux-III, Vf J-Bin, UnderDrive with 1x CR2
Aluminum Reflector (Flood}
HA III
Keyring


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jan 6, 2005)

eTendue,

Nice! .....what the heck are those?


----------



## greenLED (Jan 6, 2005)

wow, eTendue, what in the world are those? Look a bit like Vortex, but the tailend seems different. cool!

...I see low Serial#'s, a new light?


----------



## LITEmania (Jan 6, 2005)

Soon, I will be opening sales thread for CPF.

Warren,


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 6, 2005)

Paypal ready /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ... What is the name we should look for??


----------



## cue003 (Jan 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*eTendue said:*
Lux-III, Vf J-Bin, UnderDrive with 1x CR2
Aluminum Reflector (Flood}
HA III
Keyring





[/ QUOTE ]

These look very interesting indeed.

Will like to know more...price...availability...etc.

Curtis


----------



## Mags (Jan 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*eTendue said:*
Lux-III, Vf J-Bin, UnderDrive with 1x CR2
Aluminum Reflector (Flood}
HA III
Keyring





[/ QUOTE ]That might be my first CR2 light!


----------



## gorlank (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sakugenken said:*
I got an Itishiki in December. In my limited flashlight experience the best EDC ever made.














[/ QUOTE ]



Lordy! That is nice, I just broke out in I want one goosebumps! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jan 10, 2005)

Katokichi Itchishiki CR2





Mr Bulk CPF Ltd. Edition Black HA LionHeart





Chromed McGizmo Aleph2


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey guys,

Can you tell me where you got those Itishiki lights? They look awsome /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif


----------



## rikvee (Jan 10, 2005)

The Itchishiki (Itchypipi?) thread is here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=728528&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=43&vc=1


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanx /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif!!


----------



## nirad (Jan 10, 2005)

eTendue , keep us posted on those lights, Im itchin for another custom.... Hopefully another Itchishiki offer will also be made too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sakugenken (Jan 12, 2005)

You should also watch his website (http://homepage3.nifty.com/katokichi/). Although the special CPF versions look sweet, mine cost about $125.


----------



## gregw (Jan 13, 2005)

MiniHID Turbo










Measured output at 52,100 LUX at 1 meter. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

